# lame hen



## hedilee (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi,
I have a year old hen who is lame in her right foot. I can see no injury, no bumblefoot, feel no injury to her leg bone and she is not eggbound. She also has had a rough molting season so I have brought her inside (in the house) for a few days of vacation from the rain and other chickens. I have tried foot baths with epsom salts but am out of ideas. Anyone have an idea I haven't thought of?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is this a large fowl breed? It's not uncommon for them to injure legs by jumping down from high places, like roosts. Try giving her a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water or an 81 mg baby aspirin in a pint of water. See if that helps a bit.

Prevent her from hopping down from places for a while.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

No scale build up on the legs or feet?


----------



## hedilee (Oct 14, 2018)

JediPat said:


> No scale build up on the legs or feet?


no scale build up - leg and foot look perfectly normal. Have kept her inside (in my bathtub) for last 3 days. Acts pretty normally except for the foot - will not put weight on it.


----------



## hedilee (Oct 14, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Is this a large fowl breed? It's not uncommon for them to injure legs by jumping down from high places, like roosts. Try giving her a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water or an 81 mg baby aspirin in a pint of water. See if that helps a bit.
> 
> Prevent her from hopping down from places for a while.


she's been living in my tub for last 3 days. no hopping - but still no weight on the foot. she may have been stepped on by one of my 2 pygmy goats but this has been going on for a couple of weeks. poor unlucky girl - she lost eyesight in one eye last year from over aggressive rooster - but recovered beautifully. Willandott


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would expect that if there was that kind of damage to the lower leg you would see some swelling or feel some heat. This sounds more like it's higher in the leg where you can't feel much of a difference. 

I'm not sure the tub is a good place unless there is a non slip surface. If she's got a leg problem the slick surface will keep it from healing.


----------



## hedilee (Oct 14, 2018)

It is filled with straw and shavings


----------



## hedilee (Oct 14, 2018)

Have let her go back to flock. Other than the rooster "making up for lost time" I don't see any difference in her mobility. She is doing alot of hiding though....I blame the rooster.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lock the rooster up. If she's hurt, if he keeps after her he's going to hurt her even worse. Chances are, he's the reason she was lame to begin with.


----------

